# what are you singles planning on buying



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for yourself this christmas? most of us that live alone and have no family have to buy for themselves. i like to have something on christmas. even if it's just chocolates. 

i bought myself a new computer chair, a small tea table, a candle holder from the one of a kind store, a blk and red lace face mask and some silk lingerie. i wrapped that up for christmas morning.

my husband has been gone 17 years but i still wrap up something from him to me. usually he would give me a truckload of composted manure but those times are gone forever. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I wanted to get myself a VR headset for Christmas, either Oculus Quest or the Playstation 4 VR, but am undecided. The Quest costs less, would have the better experience, but is having problems with pairing. The Playstation is wired and you can't just carry it with you. I may wait until after Christmas to buy.

Mon


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

no idea, usually don't think about it. When I buy something other than groceries it is usually on a whim.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

You gave yourself a Santa?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Although I'm not single, we're not big on holidays and don't always buy for each other. This year, my 7-year-old laptop was dying and I bought myself a new one. And goats for next year. Merry Xmas to me!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Im getting myself a pretend husband. Im so tired of getting ****ty service and men not listening to what im paying for (contractor) wise. Had a bad roof job done.many calls back to the man and roof is still leaking. So with my pretend husband ill start saying ill have my husband call you
No hubby said that's not good enough. Nope hubby said no cant help you this time. No sorry dh said truck needs break work before you can borrow it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a pretend husband is not a bad idea forcast. i've used that a couple times myself. ~Georgia


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

When I was single.. I would wait until mid January or so to shop after holiday sales.... And pawn shops as the bills came in people needed to pay... 

A truck load of composted manure... THAT.. is a good idea for a gift certificate for Sweetie to redeem as she needs.. I am the "black thumb" of the family, but she can use that..


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

A knitting loom. I can fly with a crochet hook, but I'm passable at best with knitting needles. Stocking caps for my neighbors for the first projects, because I have the most awesome neighbors that will happily wear them even if they come out a little funky.

Love the idea of the pretend husband! Can I buy myself a ring and wrap it up too?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

After the month of December, I am going to order a new shortwave radio for myself so it gets delivered when the porch pirates slow down on their "holiday shopping".


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

come to think of it perhaps that's what happened to my parcel i was expecting. supposed to come in the mail box but sometimes the mail guy will drop it off on the front step. i have heard of several being stolen in this city. not around this area though but there's always a first time. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'd like to have a laptop so i can stay upstairs winter time in my easy chair. i planned on getting one this year but the count is gone up again and we are only supposed to go out when we really have to for essentials like groceries etc. 

i want more books also. i've been rereading my books for ages. i need socks too ! i ran out of wool.(i'm really hard on wool socks) but i see my grocery store has socks and mitts etc in now. guess they got tired of me asking. i'm heading over there at 7am. hopefully there will be very few people. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia. re: more books. 

Best thing I ever did for me was to buy a refurbished Kindle Paperwhite and sign up for Kindle Unlimited. For $10 a month I can read to my heart's content. I average a little over one book a day, and would have gone broke WAY long ago if I had been buying them!

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have kindle unlimited also, and I have been giving it a serious workout these last few months!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh no... I did not need to know there is such a thing as Kindle unlimited. Danger, danger...


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Books! I've already started ordering them! Lol


----------



## kdtdenton (Dec 10, 2016)

Not too sure. Actually I buy myself stuff all the time that I want... not too much lately, gotta knock down the CC. Not for Christmas but I am getting a storm shelter put in and probably a well dug. Harvesting rainwater currently but that won’t irrigate pasture and a big garden.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah girls i know about the kindle. i don't have it. i do read a lot online. old english history .stuff like that. but i have to have the feel of the pages. i sit in a corner, wrap myself in blankets and get lost in books. it's weird i know but i've never said i wasn't. 

i had a terrible dream last week sometime that all the books in the world were thrown in a pile and burnt. now that was a nightmare! i woke up freezing with all my bedclothes on the floor.

got plenty socks now. went over early this morning. only 2 or 3 people around. all of us keeping our distance and wearing masks. bought 12 pairs nice thick socks. lots of chocolates and baking supplies etc. i'll probably stay in now until after christmas if the count keeps climbing. i haven't got the news yet today. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I don’t think it’s weird at all. I still buy books. Reading on the computer or smartphone phone isn’t the same to me.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Need to hold the book myself. Don't like to read on a screen. Of course I like to write in cursive, occasionally use a fountain pen, sometimes even a dip pen. I like old ways.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh so do i . my sister and i write back and forth quite often. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I still buy books, and favorite magazines, just not as many any more. 

The last book I bought, I gave to the mail carrier...I had just finished it when she came by. She asked if it was interesting (by Omarosa) and that she had been thinking of buying it, I told her I found it informative, and that I was finished and she could have the book, just pass it on to someone else when she was done. Finally convinced her to go ahead and take it, as I VERY seldom read a book a second time. She acted like she's won the world.

I absolutely HATE throwing books out, so the KIndle has brightened my life  In addition, I ALWAYS have something to read!

Mon


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

My decades old bird bath heaters have finally kicked the bucket, so I was going to order two more but my goodness are they expensive $60, as are built in heated bird baths. So I ordered 2 jumbo heated dog water bowls, 1.5 gallons each for $17 each.

I also ordered some cookbooks I have been eyeing up for months, and a few books from my local book seller for small business Saturday.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

I vote for the truckload of old manure. 

I too read a bit, all the Louis L'Amour westerns I can get, plus whatever interests me on the GUTENBERG PROJECT. I have a kindle but do not bother with it.

With a wife still beside me I just ASK what she'd like. The answer almost always is "Nothing, we buy whatever we want" True enough--it would have to be very special for us to wait until Christmas to buy it. If we can afford it at Christmas we can afford it now.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I still have quite a lot of family around but we long stopped exchanging gifts at Christmas, we get together for the meal, usually. About once a year I do treat myself to something hand made; painting, once a wrought iron figurine, pottery, wood sculpture. I just know it when I see it - and it's within my price range of course.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

dad use to read his books also. i think i have a couple of them. after dad passed they were in the box mom sent up to me. i'm reading the " Tudor Chronicles" now. i've had it a couple years but all those books i have from the Tudor Dynasty i can read over and over.

i like fancy boots and shoes. i might get some when we are allowed shopping again. i don't bother ordering those online anymore because i usually never get the right size and have to return them. ~Georgia


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

this year I'm buying myself long john pant.and more winter socks.i'll let someone else buy me a insulated jump suit.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just bought myself Minnetonka Sheepskin ankle slippers - fully lined. I have the boots and they've lasted for years. Cheapest prices for these I've found.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

nothing like sheepskin for warmth. i've had several of those slippers but i wear them on the walkway,deck etc. never heard of that name though. i bought mine at LLBean. 

we grew up with sheepskin wool for socks etc. mom even made jackets rugs etc. dad had sheep. i bought a pair of booties a couple months ago lined at wm. they are comfortable but not half as comfortable as the sheepskin ones. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i bought a little candle holder from the one of a kind store as i mentioned previously. everything was just so expensive. it has just recently opened.

i was looking for a small tea table for the space where the tv was downstairs but nothing was less than 1000(tables) the lady was so kind in showing me all around for quite awhile i felt i should buy something. i plan to put it on my tea table when i get it assembled but for now it resides on the electric fireplace. ~Georgia


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Think I'll buy more Tequila, as a special Christmas gift.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

good to have you back again SD! how are things going? what's new in your life lately? hope you're keeping well. ~Georgia


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

newfieannie said:


> good to have you back again SD! how are things going?


I am fine......at my age, I am everyday filled with joy, to discover that I am still alive. However it does take two or three cups of coffee before that awareness disrupts my reality.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Perhaps you need weaker coffee?

Mon


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I use the points on my credit card to get gift cards for my 2 kids and 10 grandchildren. I buy gifts for my 6 great grandchildren. As I mentioned in another post I have been watching a lot of YouTube on gardening. I have purchased a few pots, bulbs, and some plants I had never heard of: ruellia, blue daze, and coral bells. I also bought a camellia shrub, yaupon holly, and Chinese holly. YouTube is dangerous for me. There are many more shrubs I hope to buy in the spring that are not available now. These are my Christmas and birthday gifts to myself.

I love being retired!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

vickinell, remember you have an alkaline soil there. Don't buy acid loving plants.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm going to buy a wall calendar . Probably going to get it at TSC. Got Blue Heeler last year. Don't know what I'll get this time. Ready to start 2021


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i got a small one from the real estate company in the mail today. i wait until feb. when the large print wall calendars go on sale 75% off at the hallmark store. i had a beautiful one last year with all different types food.

my buckwheat hull pillow is on the way. maybe take a couple days from Toronto. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Whiterock, you could always go with a Corgi calendar, or, if you want to go exotic, try a Belgian Shepherd (they likely won't have one). I think Corgi's are cute, for a small dog.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Forgot to say, I found a nice two year calendar to carry in my purse. I am REALLY picky about calendars and don't like the "shiny/slick" paper ones, so it can be hard to find what I like. Also, I tend to save my calendars, so like being able to read what I wrote.

Mon


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I got another Blue Heeler. I love my Heeler so much that I like to look at pics of Heelers. She is getting very old now.
I keep my old calendars too. Helps me in many ways. Marks dates of deaths and births. Dr. visits. Meetings with friends, (Not so many this year}, and events like weddings. Phone numbers and addresses are added from time to time. And special days that aren't printed like National Day of the Cowboy, National Felt Hat day and others. Anniversary dates. Divorce anniversary, retirement anniversary, breaking my legs, all those good days to remember.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ahhhh, the memories! 

Mon


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

whiterock said:


> I got another Blue Heeler. I love my Heeler so much that I like to look at pics of Heelers. She is getting very old now.
> I keep my old calendars too. Helps me in many ways. Marks dates of deaths and births. Dr. visits. Meetings with friends, (Not so many this year}, and events like weddings. Phone numbers and addresses are added from time to time. And special days that aren't printed like National Day of the Cowboy, National Felt Hat day and others. Anniversary dates. Divorce anniversary, retirement anniversary, breaking my legs, all those good days to remember.


I do too and my little date books I carry in my purse,


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i bought Dr Ho's tens machine. paid 150. some people say it's a scam. i'm gonna try it anyway on my shoulder that the tree limb fell on while i was reaching back around the tree. i think it was the reaching that did it. this happened in june and it still bothers me. it's probably as good as what i get at the PT place and that's over 100 every session. 

my buckwheat pillow was in NB at 11am so this being friday it wont arrive until monday. i'm looking forward to trying it. if this works i'll be all set. i have an electric bed with massager which takes care of my back. all i need now is some neck relief. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, I have a tens machine (bought at Walgreens drug store) that works nicely when I stress a muscle. Just be sure to follow directions on where NOT to place it! Oh, and my cheap tens provides as much relief as the more expensive set up at the physical therapist's office. Now, all you need is a hot tub!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes i knew you had a tens machine Mon . that's why i've been thinking of getting one but i thought you had a more expensive one. anyway i'm going to try it when i figure it out. 

i don't have a hot tub but i have a jet tub but i'm scared to get in it. it's high and i think it might need a step. i've never had a broken bone in my life(knock on wood) and that would be all i need now. 

i see my pillow is coming by purolator not the mail and looks like it is almost here. i'm all the way down in the back room and sometimes when i'm engrossed in reading i don't hear the doorbell so i keep going upstairs and checking. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i tried my buckwheat hull pillow. not for me! my head felt like it was on a bunch of rocks. wasn't long before i pushed it aside and grabbed my water pillow. ~Georgia


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Heaps of seeds, incl veggies, cacti and other ornamentals. They had better hurry up, fairly certain the pups won’t be bringing me anything😀 Am about to order a bunch of grow lights to get them going. I ordered a “tree aloe” plant from California but it got turned back at customs yesterday. That would been a super cool Christmas present


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son finally got a chance to put my little table together this weekend. pretty happy about that. i put a pic of it on MMC. as i mentioned i'll likely spend a lot of time in that corner. especially when it's stormy outside. i can't hear the wind down stairs. that part is mostly underground anyway.

i found a couple boxes of chocolates etc on my step when i got back today. from an admirer. haven't got a clue . i bought myself some truffle oil. been trying to find that for ages. love it with boiled small potatoes. found it at home sense along with some other hard to find things.

bought myself a flannel shirt at wm for around the house. my last shirt had the elbows coming through. i had plenty cotton ones but too cold for them now. i've used up all my husbands shirts now and i usually buy them at VV or SA. but too many people to take a chance going in. i had to pay 3 times as much and not half as soft but beggars can't be choosers.

bought my son a duck for his christmas dinner. he stays home with the dogs for C but i provide his food ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had some biscotti dropped off at my door this morning wrapped in a pretty package. it was a lady from 3 doors down. i have given her a few plants in the past but i wasn't expecting this. i have heard the girls on what's cooking mention biscotti but i have never made it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so that is what biscotti is. i wont be wasting my time and ingredients trying that. i tried it alone and then dunking in my tea. it's hard as a rock and tasteless. no way could i eat that. what is all the fuss about biscotti?

i think i was imagining something like a braided fruit christmas bread. just the same it's the thought that counted in this case. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Need to leave it in the tea a bit to soften. I like biscotti!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it depends i guess on the way it's made. from the recipes and the reviews i've been reading since i got it i dont think it's supposed to be that hard. ~Georgia


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

i love biscotti. I dunk it in my coffee. Almond is my favorite. I've tried to make it but I burned it during the 2nd baking.( I burn a lot of things). I have to take my timer with me. But I like crunchy things: the corners of cornbread, brownies, the heals of bread, etc.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, it is hard...harder than most cookies, but I've had cookies I overbaked and they were harder than biscotti is. (That's a frame of reference...don't expect you've overbaked anything for a couple decades, at least.) Every now and then I will nibble on one, but have been having a biscotti with my morning coffee for several years now...I don't think well in the morning, so the biscotti is a perfect breakfast.

If you like milk, you could try dunking in milk. Maybe put in the microwave for a wee bit with a bowl of water?

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i rarely drink milk. i don't know if it was so much the hardness because i can eat hard tack which is a hard bread. a purity product you can buy at the supermarket which the men would take out in their fishing boats .survival food. it's just that the darn thing besides being like hard cardboard it had no taste. i think i did detect a whiff of cinnamon . in any case i've consigned it to the green bin. so that's my experience with Biscotti. ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Biscotti can be very good. My sisters MIL makes them all the time, with slivered almonds and a strong vanilla flavour. I also like her version with diced candied orange peel and cinnamon, and sometime with cocoa powder, also with good strong flavour. I rarely dunk mine in my coffee,maybe the almonds and orange soften them up a bit.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Probably just over baked at some point, probably the second baking Might make a decent ice cream topping!

I overbake cookies on a regular basis, just never do get them out on time unless I sit RIGHT next to the oven while baking, and I have difficulty just sitting. Never had a problem with anything else I bake, just cookies.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have to stay right in the kitchen when i'm making cookies and i certainly can't pickup a book. they burn so easily. the cookies not the book.

had some more gifts dropped off on the step tonight. oh lord! dont let it be more Biscotti ! ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It's nice to know I am not the only one with a cookie problem!

Mon


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

frogmammy said:


> It's nice to know I am not the only one with a cookie problem!
> 
> Mon


You are not alone. I've already eaten two brown sugar shortbread cookies and one almond twist, and it's only 9am.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

it's just after 8


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son just dropped in . he brought me some lindt chocolates. i've got to stop. i can eat the whole pk. of those. 

he changed the easy chairs around so my best one could be in the corner where i like to sit and read. the other he's going to take for himself. don't know how i ended up with 3 i think andrew had one.

i loaded his car with food while he was at that. he's gone back to the woods now and likely wont move until monday morning at which time he promised his friend he would lay a floor for him. i locked the door after him and i don't plan on going out myself. most everything is locked down here anyway! have a wonderful christmas everyone! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

10:30


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

8:37
lol


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Time for ALL of us to have more cookies!


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I don't think I have ever cooked so much at Christmas. Three of my granddaughters have been here since Friday. We have cooked cookies, candies, cake, pecan pie bars, a broccoli salad, spinach dip, breakfast casserole, 3 kinds of soup and more. 

I made peanut patties for the first time. One of my granddaughters was stirring the peanut mixture in the pot when another granddaughter walked in and asked if we were cooking beans? So now we call them bean patties.

I got Anne of Green Gables audio to listen to with the girls while we travel around town and to the city. Nova Scotia sounds so beautiful. I would love to travel there.

Merry Christmas to all and hopefully a better New Year!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I am only about 50 miles away ya know


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Gee i wish you were that close to me. i'd even settle for a few hundred ~Georgia


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have thought we should meet sometime for coffee.


whiterock said:


> I am only about 50 miles away ya know


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

maybe someday


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i ordered a gift for myself. a Calendar. something like 4 years i've been following this guys blog. he moved to Ireland. bought an old run down house and is in the process of setting up a homestead.

it's amazing what he has done with the gardens in such a short time. this is his first year for the Calendar. all pics of his place. already sold out 1 printing. it's 40 dollars but it's helping to support his efforts to start renovating the old place and he gives us so much pleasure. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

newfieannie said:


> i ordered a gift for myself. a Calendar. something like 4 years i've been following this guys blog. he moved to Ireland. bought an old run down house and is in the process of setting up a homestead.
> 
> it's amazing what he has done with the gardens in such a short time. this is his first year for the Calendar. all pics of his place. already sold out 1 printing. it's 40 dollars but it's helping to support his efforts to start renovating the old place and he gives us so much pleasure. ~Georgia


Do you have a link to the website?
Thanks!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just type in Mossy Bottom youtube. it will all come up and you can click on whatever is interesting to you.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i forgot he does host a couple people at a time called workaway who help with the chores and gain experience. myself i find it fascinating.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i guess i could call this a christmas present for me. i have new neighbors and they are limbing out the oak that is towering above my house and has been the bain of my existence forever it seems. i haven't been able to use my back property because of acorns and falling limbs. lets hope they take the most of them that are on my side. the last pic is my shed and one limb just dropped behind. it's very interesting also to watch. we have to have professionals do it in the city. ~Georgia ok the first one is my shed. last one is through the screen and blurry. it was hard to get because he was so far above and i had to lean over the counter.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've been known to pull out a chair so I can watch in comfort when tree trimmers are around.  A few weeks ago they were cutting a large tree down a block away, so I sat on the back porch to watch them. Always amazing what they do and how they do it!

I had my neighbor's tree trimmed several years ago. Part hung over my back yard and limbs brushed the top of the garage, tearing roof up, plus there were a LOT of dead branches and limbs that kept falling, or were ABOUT to fall. Kinda dangerous and definitely irritating. I let them know I was having it done, and why, and the trimmers showed up when they said, did an excellent job and great clean up. A couple years after, it seemed like almost a new tree, invigorated and looking MUCH younger!

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

12/30/20 5:06 PM CST



whiterock said:


> I'm going to buy a wall calendar . Probably going to get it at TSC. Got Blue Heeler last year. Don't know what I'll get this time. Ready to start 2021


When i got home from my vet with the new dog Saturday the 26th , I jokingly told GF I bought us , my mother and neighbor 2021 cowboy painting printsl calendars from our vet for $300 since when both of us have been out there for services during the past few months because of their virus distancing curbside call in for the dog's primary vet techs who know them to escort them in before holding them as our vet does his work., while our dogs were treated, no calendars were handed out

She really laughed when i said he charged a lot for the calendars to cover his waiting room expansion, but as a day late Christmas present. he gave me a free after hours first exam of my new dog in a variation o the old trucker joke of Mack dealers charging them $170,000 or more for a bulldog hat pin but to ease the shock , the dealer gave them a free tractor and trailer and put the hat pin on easy payments as long as they keep their free truck rolling for about a million miles 

My vet being a farm vet has given out the calendars with the Robert E. Kerby painting prints and each year, i collect the old ones from my close circle of family and friends to trim the area where they are on the spiral wire and the hang hole. make a frame from limbs I cut and use a glass cutter to cut frame glass from window glass scrap pieces I get from my maintenance man and neighbor who is also a carpenter.

Even letting the old calendar donors have their pick of framed prints for free, I still have 20 to 40 to sell for $5 at the flea market with my cut brush $10 bird houses. When I sell them I make sure the buyer understands that it is a print from a calendar in a handmade wood frame with hand cut glass and backed with scrap cardboard as building them and the bird houses is one of my retirement hobbies while cleaning up around my yard and selling some of them helps me control my home clutter and gives me some money to buy my dogs new squeaky toys without affecting my budget.


----------



## Steveear (Sep 9, 2021)

The winter season is a challenging time for both the birds and the birder. As for the birder, I will need extra effort in maintaining my feeders and birdbath during this time of the year. I want a heater built outdoor to help in keeping the birdbath from freezing.


----------

